# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] Ψυγειοκαταψυκτης Ρ1ΚΝΒ4926Α

## ChristosM

Δουλεύει η ψυξη, πάγος στην αντίσταση κ δεν δουλεύει η συντήρηση. Φταίει η πλακέτα;

----------

